# A new poster



## yipman_sifu (Jan 19, 2006)

r


----------



## Jonathan Randall (Jan 19, 2006)

*Welcome to MT!  *

Why don't you tell us a little about yourself?


----------



## green meanie (Jan 19, 2006)

Hello and welcome!


----------



## Laoshi77 (Jan 19, 2006)

Hello, and welcome Yipman!

:asian:


----------



## Jade Tigress (Jan 19, 2006)

Welcome to Martial Talk. Tell us about yourself. Happy posting!


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (Jan 19, 2006)

Welcome to MT


----------



## Drac (Jan 19, 2006)

Greetings Yipman and welocme to MT..


----------



## KenpoEMT (Jan 19, 2006)

Welcome! No need to be afraid here! We don't bite. 
Well, Drac might...


----------



## Lisa (Jan 19, 2006)

Welcome!


----------



## MJS (Jan 19, 2006)

Welcome to the forum! Enjoy your stay!

Mike


----------



## KenpoTess (Jan 19, 2006)

Psst.. tell us about yourself 

Welcome~!

~Tess


----------



## terryl965 (Jan 19, 2006)

Welcome and Happy Posting
Terry


----------



## jfarnsworth (Jan 19, 2006)

Welcome abaord...


That was a little vague introduction.


----------



## shesulsa (Jan 19, 2006)

Hello and welcome.  Please feel free to post a little about yourself.


----------



## arnisador (Jan 19, 2006)

A man of few words (and letters)! Welcome to the site.


----------



## TheBattousai (Jan 19, 2006)

Welcome to MT.


----------



## yipman_sifu (Jan 19, 2006)

Hi everyone, Hope that we all understand and recognize the beauty of the martial way through mind emptiness and live your life with the martial way concepts.

I am Yipman_sifu, just joined the forum, hope that we all share knowledge.

Thanks


----------



## jdinca (Jan 19, 2006)

Welcome! You'll like it here.


----------



## mj-hi-yah (Jan 19, 2006)

Hello yipman_sifu I'm looking forward to your contributions! :asian: 

MJ


----------

